# 5 loại serum chống lão hóa hiệu quả với mức giá tầm trung



## uyenlam (16/8/18)

Đẩy lùi những dấu hiệu lão hóa với 5 loại serum giá cả phải chăng này.

Thói quen chăm sóc da với các sản phẩm nuôi dưỡng tốt là chìa khóa để có làn da trẻ trung, chống lại sức tàn phá của thời gian. Trong số này, serum là cái tên không thể bỏ qua. Serum được điều chế để dễ dàng thẩm thấu sâu vào da và cung cấp những dưỡng chất có lợi cho tế bào.

Nếu đang tìm kiếm một loại serum chống lão hóa, bác sĩ da liễu cho rằng bạn nên lưu ý đến thành phần chống ô xy hóa mạnh mẽ, chống viêm và cấp ẩm tốt. Dưới đây là 5 loại serum chống lão hóa tuyệt vời với giá cả phải chăng sẽ giúp bạn trẻ trung và rạng rỡ hơn.

*1. EB5 ANTI AGING VITAMIN C SERUM CONCENTRATE (460.000 ĐỒNG)*
eb5 Anti Aging Vitamin C Serum Concentrate có khả năng phục hồi làn da kém sắc với sự pha trộn của Vitamin C làm sáng và giúp bảo vệ da. Cụ thể, hỗn hợp Vitamin C đậm đặc 3% có trong sản phẩm này sẽ giúp làm săn chắc, giảm sự xuất hiện của nếp nhăn và trẻ hóa tổng thể làn da của bạn. Ngoài ra, lại serum chống lão hóa này còn chứa chiết xuất trà xanh nhằm bảo vệ chống gốc oxy hóa tự do và dầu hạnh nhân tăng độ ẩm. Từ đó, công thức này sẽ hấp thụ sâu vào da để bảo vệ da khỏi các yếu tố hại từ môi trường và tăng cường sản xuất collagen.



​*2. PAULA’S CHOICE RESIST INTENSIVE WRINKLE-REPAIR RETINOL SERUM (1.450.000 ĐỒNG)*
Với mục tiêu ngăn chặn các dấu hiệu lão hóa, RESIST Intensive Wrinkle-Repair Retinol Serum là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa 0.1% Retinol nguyên chất, vitamin và các chất chống oxy hóa từ thiên nhiên. Đây là serum dưỡng da có công dụng cải thiện nhan sắc, làm mềm mại da, xóa mờ những nếp nhăn li ti và nếp nhăn sâu khiến da trở nên rạng rỡ và tươi trẻ. Ngoài ra, sản phẩm của Paula Choice’s còn gây ấn tượng bởi chiết xuất từ tảo và tinh dầu lúa mạch, từ đó làm dịu các nốt ửng đỏ trên da.



​*3. OLAY TOTAL EFFECTS 7 IN ONE ANTI AGING MOISTURIZER WITH SUNSCREEN SPF 15 TRIAL SIZE FRAGRANCE FREE (245.000 ĐỒNG)*
Olay Total Effects 7 in One Anti-Aging Moisturizer là sản phẩm giúp dưỡng da ban đêm, thông qua quá trình tái tạo tế bào da trong khi ngủ. Công thức đặc biệt bao gồm các vitamins, anti-oxidants và protein từ lúa mạch, cho làn da được săn chắc hơn, chống tình trạng da bị chảy xệ. Ngoài ra, loại serum chống lão hóa này còn giúp nuôi dưỡng, tăng cường độ ẩm của da và giúp bảo vệ chống lại các tia có hại của mặt trời với SPF15.



​*4. BURT’S BEES BRIGHTENING SKIN PERFECTING SERUM (490.000 ĐỒNG)*
Được chiết xuất từ tinh chất hoa cúc, Burt’s Bees Brightening Skin Perfecting Serum đã được thử nghiệm lâm sàng về hiệu quả làm sáng da hoàn hảo và làm giảm sự xuất hiện của các đốm đen. Các thần phần thiên nhiên có trong serum còn hắc tố chỉ sau 8 tuần sử dụng, từ đó mang đến cho phái đẹp làn da trẻ trung và tươi mới.



​*5. BOTANICS HYDRATION BURST FACE SERUM 1.0 OZ. (375.000 ĐỒNG)*
Botanics Hydration Burst Light Serum là sự gợi ý lý tưởng dành cho làn da bị mất nước. Công thức không nhờn này được chiết xuất từ cây xô thơm cùng một hỗn hợp chất chống oxy hóa. Serum chống lão hóa của Botanics có công dụng giúp khôi phục hang rào tự nhiên của da, giữ độ ẩm tối ưu giúp da mịn màng lên đến 24 giờ.



​_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

